# Date my Master please



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently came to my senses and swapped my 18 month old full carbon Giant TCR C1 for some second hand quality steel. I would appreciate anyones thoughts on what year this frame may be, with the Mapei team paint job. 

When I sell the Giant I will be spending a few dollars to change the spec a little and maybe put the wheelset on a diet, but after only 2 rides on the new bike, I am so impressed with the smoothness of the frame. My carbon loving riding mates who were originally doubting my sanity are now scouring Ebay for their own steel.

As always, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Nice Bike*

 I am not sure of the date (early 2000s perhaps?) but the Mapei paint is awesome. Wise choice to scrap a Giant for a Colnago!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, probably a 2001 AD21. For sure sweet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Mapei, sweet. It would be really cool to have a collection of 'Nags in all of the Mapei schemes, I think those are my favorites.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*1999 or 2000*

I assume it's got short, not long, horizontal drop outs. Based on the Mapei scheme, there was more than one, I think it's a 1999 model. Surprised at that size, it's not a freuler. What's the frame size? Regardless, nice ride. I have a 1997 Master Olympic in AD10 and also have the Flash fork. Despite having a threaded chrome Presica fork, the Flash seems to work just fine. Nice bike for sure.



ozigreg said:


> I recently came to my senses and swapped my 18 month old full carbon Giant TCR C1 for some second hand quality steel. I would appreciate anyones thoughts on what year this frame may be, with the Mapei team paint job.
> 
> When I sell the Giant I will be spending a few dollars to change the spec a little and maybe put the wheelset on a diet, but after only 2 rides on the new bike, I am so impressed with the smoothness of the frame. My carbon loving riding mates who were originally doubting my sanity are now scouring Ebay for their own steel.
> 
> As always, I appreciate your help.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

*57cm (c-t) seat tube with a 56cm top tube (c-c)*

It is a 56cm top tube and I didn't notice the horizontial drop outs being especially long, so I assume they would be classed as short. 

So what is a freuler?.

If I was buying new, I had my heart set on the chrome Presica fork, however I think I have quickly come to terms with the carbon flash fork. If you have both and lets say for the sake of fun you were blindfolded riding down the road, how would you describe the difference in ride between the 2? My research revealed I could have expected the chrome fork to weigh approximtaly 1lb extra. Would you say this is true.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Easily could be a 1999. There were several batches available at the local dealers, two of which were sold to fellow racers. I ride occasionally with one of these guys, and he said he purchased his Mapei just like yours in 2001. That doesn't meen the frame hadn't been sitting in a shop for a year or two. The original owner of my Master Extra Light purchased this frameset in 1999 from a shop that was going out of business. I love the ride of this bike. It is ideally suited for fast club rides. I am a little on the bigger side (long, big legs) and produce a fair amount of watts for an old guy. You can get the bottom bracket to flex in sprints, and even a little flex when you get out of the saddle to climb. My frame came with both forks, the carbon and the steel. I rode both for half a summer and settled in on the steel fork. I don't race anymore, so the little extra weight meant zilch to me. I like the look of the straight blades, and the road feel at speed is outstanding. The bike has been used for distance rides (a 325 miler last fall) and dozens of 50-75 mile rides. It really is that comfortable. I also like the strong descending capability of this bike. There is a 5 mile stretch on one of our rides we run out at 55 mph or so. The only other bikes I'll do this on are my DeRosa SLX and my Merckx Century. Crazy maybe, but all of these bikes are rock solid at speed. At any rate, I have owned a Super, a Master Piu, and this Master Extra Light. This one is my favorite of the three. Good luck with yours, but I'd try the steel fork if you have to choose one. Here's a pic with the Precisa fork.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

Gomango,

Thanks for the details response. I am still laughing at myself that I sold a brand new (18 month old) full carbon and purchased a 10 year old 3rd hand steel bike. And there is no question which one I immediatly enjoy more. 

I contacted a dealer here in Australia and they said the steel fork was not an aftermarket option, you only can purchase them with a new frame. 

If you have ridden both, (and I am trying not to be a weight weenie), what would you estimate the additional weight to be swapping from carbon to fork up front.

And your bike does look excellent.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*frame looks big in the pic*

Freuler is named after Urs Freuler, former pro rider and then DS for Phonak. Colnago made the bigger sizes, I think 59 and up with extensions on the HT and ST for more stiffness.

Anyway, the fork. The Flash would definitely be more vertically compliant, both when out of the saddle and when going over bumps and road irregularities. Any maybe that's why I find the Master to be not overly stiff despite riding a 52. Laterally when cornering, I'm pretty happy with the Flash and don't find the steel fork to be much of an improvement.

I haven't found the need to swap out the Flash for the steel fork and probably won't, unless I sell the frame. No plans on that at this point. 

Weight difference, weighed, is a little over .5 lb. Flash has a steel steerer so it's not that much lighter.



ozigreg said:


> It is a 56cm top tube and I didn't notice the horizontial drop outs being especially long, so I assume they would be classed as short.
> 
> So what is a freuler?.
> 
> If I was buying new, I had my heart set on the chrome Presica fork, however I think I have quickly come to terms with the carbon flash fork. If you have both and lets say for the sake of fun you were blindfolded riding down the road, how would you describe the difference in ride between the 2? My research revealed I could have expected the chrome fork to weigh approximtaly 1lb extra. Would you say this is true.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

You could try to contact Colnago and ask them what year the frame was made, you have the frame number (I've never had luck getting a reply out of them about anything). No clue as to what year the frame is. All I can say is that it's not an '02. I have an '02 LX23 and that Mapei paint scheme was not available.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Boneman beat me to this fork question. I stopped at the Colnago dealer this morning and asked the weight question about the two forks. Typical smart guy response by the owner. He told me to stop worrying about small matters such as this. If you are so worried he continued, stop drinking so much wine on the weekend. I took it he was referring to my weight issue.  He has raced for years though, and he said he wouldn't bother with the steel fork. He also went on to say that he prefers the road feel on the carbon. I also showed him your pic and he said it is probably a 1999. Then he tried to sell me the in-stock (Giuseppe) Saronni Master Extra Light in my size with the Precisa fork. I told him I would let him know by Friday.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Wish I had your problem*



gomango said:


> Boneman beat me to this fork question. I stopped at the Colnago dealer this morning and asked the weight question about the two forks. Typical smart guy response by the owner. He told me to stop worrying about small matters such as this. If you are so worried he continued, stop drinking so much wine on the weekend. I took it he was referring to my weight issue.  He has raced for years though, and he said he wouldn't bother with the steel fork. He also went on to say that he prefers the road feel on the carbon. I also showed him your pic and he said it is probably a 1999. Then he tried to sell me the in-stock (Giuseppe) Saronni Master Extra Light in my size with the Precisa fork. I told him I would let him know by Friday.



I'd love a new Saronni Master Extra..they have a frame at my LBS, my size. I would have bought it two years ago, too late now...


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

That Saronni is calling me. I saw a guy about 60 years of age today riding one on a local street. It was not a terribly sunny day, yet the bike just gleamed from afar. Maybe I'll get the frame and build down the line. Hmmmmm. Oh and thanks for the compliment ozigreg. The bike rides beautifully, as you might expect.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

The Saronni master extra is a jewel. an instant classic. 

to the original poster ; What was wrong with the Giant?


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed replies guys. 

Gomango, what is the frame size of your current bike. I may have an Aussie buyer if you deceide to trade up to a Saronni.

CMG, the Giant was a lovely bike, it just had no soul. I have actually been riding a steel hardtail mountain bike for years (renyolds 853) and it is so complient it feels like it has 2" or rear travel. So being a relativly new roady that is what lead me to search for a steel road bike. And then I found all you nice Colnago people !!!


----------

